# What items still use a 9 volt battery



## WhatInThe

What items still use a 9 volt battery besides smoke detectors and old pocket radios?

Was in a dollar store the other day and I saw all the 9 volt batteries on the shelf. And hanging on the side right next to them were the nickel size watch batteries in bulk. I thought was ironic old style and new style right next to each other.


----------



## SeaBreeze

There are some medical units, like electrical stimulation (TENS) for muscle injury that use 9 volt batteries.  All my old pocket radios use AA.  Those small button batteries can be deadly if pets eat them.


----------



## Pappy

My bathroom scales. That's all I can think of.


----------



## Ramblin Rose

I have a clock that uses them, so that and the smoke alarm, and carbon monoxite detector


----------



## Ameriscot

My gram scale uses one.


----------



## AZ Jim

Some kids remote control cars, boats, planes still use them.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Our battery tester uses them. It tests AA, AAA, 9 volt and D batteries.


----------



## SifuPhil

Some walkie-talkies still use them.

A few adult toys as well, I would imagine.


----------



## Don M.

My Fluke voltmeters still use them.  Also, I have a couple of motion detector sprinklers that I put up around my garden every year...to keep the deers, turkeys and raccoons out of it...which use 9V batteries.


----------



## flowerchild

Some Electronic thermometers use 9V. Many medical devices use 9V.


----------



## Camper6

My multimeter tester uses a 9 volt battery.


----------



## Arachne

smoke alarms do..^.^


----------



## HazyDavey

All the effects gadgets on the black board except for the red one (and my toes) takes one 9 volt battery. The boxes are on a "powered pedal board" that plugs into the wall, and has powered connectors going to each box. This saves my battery power and is much easier/faster to set up for guitar playing. 

I don't know if they still make effect boxes that require a 9 volt battery, but just about all mine do. 

Back in the day before I got the powered pedal board, I had to bring extra batteries in case one fizzled out on me.  

 messy ..


----------



## Butterfly

The "programs" function and the display whoosis that shows how far you've gone, etc., on my treadmill uses one.


----------



## Ken N Tx

WhatInThe said:


> What items still use a 9 volt battery besides smoke detectors and old pocket radios?
> 
> Was in a dollar store the other day and I saw all the 9 volt batteries on the shelf. And hanging on the side right next to them were the nickel size watch batteries in bulk. I thought was ironic old style and new style right next to each other.





Arachne said:


> *smoke alarms do*..^.^



........................


----------



## dearimee

Smoke alarm, bedside radio if no electricity.


----------



## debbie in seattle

I have two old school clocks with alarms that needs a 9 volt battery for back up.


----------



## CJHHI29928

I have a pinpointer like the one in the pic. It requires a 9 volt.


----------



## squatting dog

my multi meter's, carbon monoxide detectors and infrared temp. gun


----------



## moviequeen1

my Bose CD/Radios


----------



## Fyrefox

As an aside, the 9 volt battery is about the only readily available battery where you can touch your tongue to both terminals at once, and in doing so receive a mild shock.  I can remember doing that as a kid when the info was shared with me...


----------



## Grampa Don

Did you ever wonder what's inside one?  I did.  Notice this one has a bit of corrosion.







Don


----------



## win231

The electronic lock on my gun safe uses two 9-volts.
My metronome (tick, tock, tick, tock, tick, tock)
My smoke detectors
My scales (both ammo reloading for weighing powder and my bathroom scale)


----------



## win231

Grampa Don said:


> Did you ever wonder what's inside one?  I did.  Notice this one has a bit of corrosion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don


Interesting.  All this time, I thought it was one square-shaped battery.


----------



## Marie5656

*I have 2 of the lift chairs, that use a remote to help you to a higher position to get out of the chair, and to easily recline.  Though they run on a power outlet, there is a 9v batter back up in each, so you can come to a standing position if there is a power failure.*


----------



## TravelinMan

There has got to be a whole host of electronic devices that still use them or the batteries would not still be for sale.  Stores don't display inventory that doesn't move because that could make the business not-profitable.  :-(


----------



## Old Dummy

The electronic part of my Takamine acoustic-electric guitar. I use 9v rechargeables.

And my bathroom scale, as others have noted above.


----------



## TravelinMan

D sized batteries used to be made with Zinc so you could put some pool acid in a soda bottle, add the battery case and generate hydrogen gas.  Just put a balloon over the top and you have a balloon that would rise.

2HCl + 2Zn --> H2 + 2ZnCl

Fun and a bit on the explosive side!


----------



## Rasputin

Smoke detectors and my mutimeter and had an active pickup bass guitar and an another electric guitar with a db boost function on it.


----------



## WhatInThe

I noticed the same thing, few 9V on display in stores. Even the dollar stores used to sell a twin pack. To get a deal you have to buy an 8-10 pack to get under a dollar a battery if one is so lucky.


----------



## terry123

smoke alarm.


----------

